

The Possibilian - wallflower
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/04/25/110425fa_fact_bilger

======
AngryParsley
Here's some background on David Eagleman.

Eagleman gave a talk at TEDxHouston a couple of years ago:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LENqnjZGX0A>

After watching that video, Sam Harris asked Eagleman to debate via e-mail.
Eagleman accepted, but never responded to Harris's first message:
<http://www.samharris.org/blog/item/whither-eagleman>

